# Board sizing question - petite and heavy



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

Also, should I be looking specifically for just women's boards or are men's okay too? Any brand/model I should look for? Any to avoid?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

well weight is one thing, but boot size is another. tiny feet on a 154cm ish board will set you back on learning. you won't feel like you can turn because you won't have the leverage on either edge of the board. so while you will feel stable, you'll have trouble stopping or turning which can be bad and dangerous. for now, regardless of weight you should be riding a 138-142 board just for easier turn initiation. once you get your turns down and can get down the mountain relatively safe, then think about getting a larger board. once you feel like your board can't support your speed nor the turns you want to make, then get a bigger board. 

your legs are tired because you're out of shape. you're holding a squat position almost 90% of the time (random % I threw up), also in that position you're holding 60% of your weight on your muscles, which get tired easily when strained. 

I was extremely out of shape last season (early 30's, smoke/drinker/never exerciser for 5 years), but not that overweight, so I started to train during the summer. I didn't lose much weight but I got my endurance up so I could ride longer. like you around the 3rd run, I would get tired, so I sat on my ass A LOT mid run catching my breathe. after training, I rarely sit to catch my breathe anymore. Diet and exercise will be the hardest thing to do, but it'll help you the most. Don't think you'll drop weight by riding, I gained weight after a season. lol

buy a butt pad. sit and rest as much as you like. the goal isn't to do what the guy down the hill is doing. the goal is to have fun.


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

jae said:


> ...for now, regardless of weight you should be riding a 138-142 board just for easier turn initiation. once you get your turns down and can get down the mountain relatively safe, then think about getting a larger board. once you feel like your board can't support your speed nor the turns you want to make, then get a bigger board.
> ...
> your legs are tired because you're out of shape.
> ...
> buy a butt pad...


Hey Jae! Great points, thanks! 138-142 to start with sounds good. I've been frustrated looking at sizing charts and forums but couldn't find anyone in similar situation, so that was very much appreciated! No where else (that I came across) has said anything about boots size in the mix, so I didn't even think of that. And you're right, I am out of shape, so I will keep doing squats and training throughout the year and buy a butt pad soon lol.
:grin: :rock:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been pondering the best way to put this - it's something that you haven't mentioned in your posts, but like many of us, you could probably do with losing some weight and getting yourself in better shape. Forgetting all the other health benefits it would make snowboarding a lot more fun. I'm in my 40's now and 3 seasons ago whilst floundering around in the snow I realised I needed to sort myself out. I now train year round in order to get the most out of my 15-20 days a year riding. The other benefits are great but it's my love of snowboarding that keeps me motivated. I know it's not exactly what you asked and I don't mean to be a dick but I can't help it.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Boardingnoob said:


> Hey Jae! Great points, thanks! 138-142 to start with sounds good. I've been frustrated looking at sizing charts and forums but couldn't find anyone in similar situation, so that was very much appreciated! No where else (that I came across) has said anything about boots size in the mix, so I didn't even think of that. And you're right, I am out of shape, so I will keep doing squats and training throughout the year and buy a butt pad soon lol.
> :grin: :rock:


it's actually a common theme if you look deeply. especially threads from women and some men with small feet. while weight is an issue, as a beginner, edge control is the most important. especially since you're not bombing down the mountain. the main goal for now is control. control going left/right/slow down/stop. when you master this with some speed, you're going to have to get a larger board. try to find something with longer effective edges as that's what's most important. think physics, 175lbs needs a lot more edge to displace pressure evenly so you don't wash out and are able to hold an edge. at the same time you need proper pressure to engage the edge. sorry for the bad physics lesson, someone who actually took the class can preach. 

if you're going to do squats, do weightless squats and pulse squats. 

if you want to get more technical, waist width is a guess of what size you should be riding for proper toe/heel overhang. look for a board around 240mm? something like that. wiredsport would be much better help at this.... and I'm sleepy so I can't explain well right now. width at the inserts aren't given so it's hard to know and we just guess from the tip/tail/sidecut radius/waist width/etc. read around and you'll find a lot more similar posts.


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> I've been pondering the best way to put this - it's something that you haven't mentioned in your posts, but like many of us, you could probably do with losing some weight and getting yourself in better shape. Forgetting all the other health benefits it would make snowboarding a lot more fun. I'm in my 40's now and 3 seasons ago whilst floundering around in the snow I realised I needed to sort myself out. I now train year round in order to get the most out of my 15-20 days a year riding. The other benefits are great but it's my love of snowboarding that keeps me motivated. I know it's not exactly what you asked and I don't mean to be a dick but I can't help it.


Lol I understand that sometimes we can't help things  I'm well aware of the said issue and currently working on it. This is my first season and judging from how well things are going, I think it's only going to get better and I'm already looking forward to train for the next season. That being said, perhaps I couldn't find any result on the sizing issue because others are afraid of asking such questions in open forums, women especially? I found some results with big heavy men asking about proper sizing, no one told them to lose weight  It's quite interesting really. 

Any gears tips for heavier women? Should I get men's boards or stick to women's?


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

jae said:


> it's actually a common theme if you look deeply. especially threads from women and some men with small feet. while weight is an issue, as a beginner, edge control is the most important. especially since you're not bombing down the mountain. the main goal for now is control. control going left/right/slow down/stop. when you master this with some speed, you're going to have to get a larger board. try to find something with longer effective edges as that's what's most important. think physics, 175lbs needs a lot more edge to displace pressure evenly so you don't wash out and are able to hold an edge. at the same time you need proper pressure to engage the edge. sorry for the bad physics lesson, someone who actually took the class can preach.
> 
> if you're going to do squats, do weightless squats and pulse squats.
> 
> if you want to get more technical, waist width is a guess of what size you should be riding for proper toe/heel overhang. look for a board around 240mm? something like that. wiredsport would be much better help at this.... and I'm sleepy so I can't explain well right now. width at the inserts aren't given so it's hard to know and we just guess from the tip/tail/sidecut radius/waist width/etc. read around and you'll find a lot more similar posts.


Ok cool, thanks, I'll find something with longer effective edge. I'm good with heel edge on both the 130 and 140, pendulum/speed/speed control/turns on heel edge are no problem, I just need more practice on toe edge and maybe work on a more consistent rhythm. So I think I'll keep practicing on the 140 for now, and maybe find a larger board at the end of the season or for next season. I'm sleepy too, will look up similar posts on board/waist width in the morning. Thanks again!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Boardingnoob said:


> Hey Jae! Great points, thanks! 138-142 to start with sounds good. I've been frustrated looking at sizing charts and forums but couldn't find anyone in similar situation, so that was very much appreciated! No where else (that I came across) has said anything about boots size in the mix, so I didn't even think of that.


You won't find a board in the charts which suits you perfectly. Boards are manufactured to fit averages. If one falls out of these averages, one has to live with compromises. Also skinny ppl, or dudes with large hooves, or heavy men with small feet have the same problem . 

Three major factors which influence board size decision: weight (as it determines how much force is applied on the edge and flex), foot size (determines leverage, i.e. how easy/hard turn initiotion is), and riding style (someone doing highspeed carves needs to optimize on edge length, someone riding pow needs to optimize float, a beginner needs to optimize surviving the first days a.s.o.). Somewhere in the treade-offs between these factors is your _current_ best bet. 

Forget about weight range charts ATM. You're not buttering or carving hard or ride pow (things where weight matters to the board edge length/flex), you're not riding a board to its limits, so your weight plays only a side role. The boards which would fit your weight will be too big, i.e. too wide. Forget men's boards, they'll be too wide as well. You have small feet. Too wide boards are harder to turn due to leverage loss. (It sure is possible to ride too wide boards, one can compromise for lack of leverage with muscle strength and technique. Not your case ATM? Size down. Later, when you're past the beginner stage, further develop skillz, add more dynamics and speed to your turns - i.e. more force - , you'll get to the limits of your small board; then it's time to size up.)

So optimize on feeling comfy exercising turns. Get a small board fitting your feet. It's fine to begin with a weight-wise too small board right now. I'd also go with a rather catch free hybrid shape to gain confidence (don't go full camber) not slamming too many edge catch scorpoins. Slamming hard with a lot of weight can easily lead to broken wrists or dislocated shoulders... Being not in the best shape yet you may not have quick reaction/agility yet. Don't try to absorb falls with outstretched arms or even worse, outstretched fingers. Ball fingers to fist when a fall comes and keep your arms close to your body, absorbing with underarms rather thsn wrists.

Learn to turn, get edge control, have fun! Once you've mastered these initial steps, check if the board is still holding up for your further progress. Is it slipping away if you try to carve or ride on ice? Size up. Does it sink in pow? Size up. Did you break it buttering? Size up. You're still having fun riding it? Keep it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

oooh...I'm petite, heavy, with small feet....and with a mustache :surprise:

get a 150-54 twin cambered, with waist width around 23.5-24.25 cm, medium to stiff flex....preference...you will learn to ride better...it is better to learn on camber and with your bit of additional weight camber will help

or a 150-55 rcr or crc you will have an easier time learning...but at some point to advance you will need to get on a cambered board


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Boardingnoob said:


> Lol I understand that sometimes we can't help things  I'm well aware of the said issue and currently working on it. *This is my first season and judging from how well things are going, I think it's only going to get better and I'm already looking forward to train for the next season...*


First off,… WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION!!! 

Sounds like you've got the right attitude! You're doing the right things,.. (Taking Lessons,.. something we try to convince every noob to do in the beginning!) You've obviously decided you like snowboarding enough that you started researching things on your own to help yourself progress & improve! (…That's _EXACTLY_ how I ended up becoming a member of this motely crue!!!)  

I even had some similar issues in the beginning because I ran right out and bought a board, (…based on an ill informed salespersons advice,) that was too wide for my boot size & definitely more advanced than I needed at the time! 

The good news is,… I managed to learn to ride despite that! So don't sweat it _too_ much if you're having a little trouble right now finding the "perfect" fit! It might take a little more work to master the basics on less than perfectly fitted gear,… But it can certainly be done! Desire & persistence is the key there, and it sounds as if you've got that!!! 




Boardingnoob said:


> ...That being said, perhaps I couldn't find any result on the sizing issue because others are afraid of asking such questions in open forums, women especially? *I found some results with big heavy men asking about proper sizing, no one told them to lose weight  It's quite interesting really.
> *
> Any gears tips for heavier women? Should I get men's boards or stick to women's?


_Good point!!!_ :laugh: (However,… altho no one flat out told us we should lose weight? Most of us "Male Patriarchal Porkers" do realize that doing so would certainly help solve or at least simplify some of our issues!)  :shrug:

So, while I don't believe that Snowhound was intentionally trying to be sexist or insulting,… I can see how it might feel that way!

Unfortunately, as has been mentioned. Between your weight and your small stature and foot size. You are likely to be stuck making some gear decisions based on less than ideal compromises. Since you can't do anything to change your height & boot size,… (Unless you are in your early teens and awaiting a "growth spurt?")  :laugh: Weight is the only variable that you _can_ do anything to change! 

That being said,… right now strengthening & conditioning your legs and overall general fitness is definitely more important than whether or not you lose a little weight! You can search the forum to find lots of advice on what you can do to improve your conditioning for snowboarding!!

The good news is that the more you ride,..? You will find your legs & stamina lasting longer & longer! Until that happens,.. the important thing to remember is not to push _too_ hard past the point when you do find yourself beginning to tire & fatigue. That's when you are more likely to lose focus and make a mistake that could result in a hard slam! 

Enjoy your new obsession!!!


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

If this helps some but I'm 5', 128 lbs, size 5 and I ride a 144. I used to ride a 140cm flat rocker and have upgraded to 144 rcr this season. my skill progression progressed really quickly on the 144 vs the 140. Sounds like you're doing all the right things! welcome to snowboarding!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think something like a 148 BNice Asym might not be a bad fit. I don't know that I would worry all that much about the width at this point. You have the weight to toss around to compensate in my opinion and your body will on its own figure out how to get the job done.

I think a little more info would help though. Where do you ride, is it powder, or nice groomers, or ice? How often do you see yourself going? As you say your stats are not common, so lets nail down what you need the board to do.

In the end its days on the mountain that determine progression. If you do 10 days a year then something like a BNice would last you 3 seasons. If you do 50 a year maybe, maybe not.

And most importantly where do you want to be? Looking to turn into a hard charger, or does just being out there and cruising some beginner/intermediate groomers all day put a smile on our face.


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

neni said:


> You won't find a board in the charts which suits you perfectly. Boards are manufactured to fit averages. If one falls out of these averages, one has to live with compromises. Also skinny ppl, or dudes with large hooves, or heavy men with small feet have the same problem .
> 
> Three major factors which influence board size decision: weight (as it determines how much force is applied on the edge and flex), foot size (determines leverage, i.e. how easy/hard turn initiotion is), and riding style (someone doing highspeed carves needs to optimize on edge length, someone riding pow needs to optimize float, a beginner needs to optimize surviving the first days a.s.o.). Somewhere in the treade-offs between these factors is your _current_ best bet.
> 
> ...


My first multi-quote!  Thanks Neni! Lots of good points. Looks like I'm going to be riding different sizes in the next season or so until I know what works for me and as I learn more things (so much to learn still!). Thanks for the falling tips as well, I've fallen in so many ways, every tip helps!

Could you elaborate on the "catch free hybrid shape"? Is that the same as rocker camber hybrid or rcr/crc mentioned by wrathfuldeity below? I'm assuming full camber won't be any good because I'm still learning, but might be what I should look into when I'm more advanced? I haven't quite get the different shapes yet, so it's great to know which ones I should look for! 




wrathfuldeity said:


> oooh...I'm petite, heavy, with small feet....and with a mustache :surprise:
> 
> get a 150-54 twin cambered, with waist width around 23.5-24.25 cm, medium to stiff flex....preference...you will learn to ride better...it is better to learn on camber and with your bit of additional weight camber will help
> 
> or a 150-55 rcr or crc you will have an easier time learning...but at some point to advance you will need to get on a cambered board


Haha well nice to meet someone on the same boat, kind of.. :grin: thanks for the sizes, wrathfuldeity! I feel like I need to work my way up to the 150+. I'm still confused about the shapes, so I have the same question as above. Is it right to say hybrid now, camber later?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

While hybrid is just a general term for other camera profiles than the traditional camera. There is the rock cam rock rcr, the cam rock cam crc, rocker in the nose/flat in the middle/cam in the tail. There are the details of where the cam in the rock start and end, how stiff the cam sections are and where they are located relative to the bindings. But don’t worry about all that stuff.

Just my two cents, though a hybrid profile may be easier to learn on; many think that learning a camber board will instill better foundational skills while learning.
I’d encourage you to consider and intermediate stiffer board so that you do not outgrow it to quickly during your progression.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Boardingnoob said:


> My first multi-quote!  Thanks Neni! Lots of good points. Looks like I'm going to be riding different sizes in the next season or so until I know what works for me and as I learn more things (so much to learn still!). Thanks for the falling tips as well, I've fallen in so many ways, every tip helps!
> 
> Could you elaborate on the "catch free hybrid shape"? Is that the same as rocker camber hybrid or rcr/crc mentioned by wrathfuldeity below? I'm assuming full camber won't be any good because I'm still learning, but might be what I should look into when I'm more advanced? I haven't quite get the different shapes yet, so it's great to know which ones I should look for!


There's a sticky thread in the board section which explains the pros and cons of all the different shapes. CRC or a flat-rocker would be nice. RCR can be forgiving but it depends on how much rocker and camber is in the specific model.

In general, I share the opinion of many here that it's actually good to learn on a camber cos it teaches one good edge control, but not necessary from scratch. Especially so in your case, as you'll have hard times to find a well suited board anyway, I think it's better you go with a more forgiving hybrid first so you can gain confidence, gain leg muscles and balance first, and then you can still move on to a camber if you like the challenge.

There are different approaches to a noob board. If someone is sporty, determined, loves the challenge? Sure, get a camber and learn the hard way right from scratch. If you ain't and simply want to slide on snow for the fun of it and don't have this "it's got to be as hard as possible, grrrrr!" attitude? There are so many nice forgiving boards out there nowadays; why not take this advantage and go through a less painful learning curve...? The same goes for buying a beginner board vs buying an advanced one. If you're the first type, get an intermediate/advanced one cos you likely will grow into it quickly. If not? Make your life easier and get a sweet nice board which if good to you. If you outgrow it? Replace it. If you still like it next season? Keep it. 

Haha, no worries about going through multiple boards. If you stay long enough in this forum, you'll get infected by the "quiver" bug and begin to buy boards even though you don't need yet another. If it comes to new gear, the guys here are worse than any girl in Marcy's at Black Friday :laugh:.


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> First off,… WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION!!!
> 
> Sounds like you've got the right attitude! You're doing the right things,.. (Taking Lessons,.. something we try to convince every noob to do in the beginning!) You've obviously decided you like snowboarding enough that you started researching things on your own to help yourself progress & improve! (…That's _EXACTLY_ how I ended up becoming a member of this motely crue!!!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome, Chomps! This forum is pretty awesome. All the helpful tips definitely beats google-ing questions all day. All good with Snowhound (hey snow if you're reading this), it was more of a "duh, obviously I need to lose weight". And I agree with what you're saying, I think it really is more about muscle strengths anyway, the rest of the technicality can be helped with a bit of physics. If this helps, riding this season has made me exercise much more just so that I can ride better each time. Riding with friends definitely has helped motivate me as well. I haven't used the search feature in this forum yet, I'll look up more advice on strengthening and conditioning my legs.

I've avoided the hard slams by sitting on the side of the run whenever I feel like I can't go anymore, so far so good, fingers crossed. Ps: unfortunately I'm wayyy past having a growth spurt, I think somehow I missed that phase entirely! :grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Boardingnoob,

doesn't really matter what you ride....the bigger issue to to ride more....the most you can, take some lessons and find the creepy basement vid


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

collectingpennies said:


> If this helps some but I'm 5', 128 lbs, size 5 and I ride a 144. I used to ride a 140cm flat rocker and have upgraded to 144 rcr this season. my skill progression progressed really quickly on the 144 vs the 140. Sounds like you're doing all the right things! welcome to snowboarding!


Hey, thanks! I'll definitely work my way up. I'll try longer boards to see how they feel. Seems like a combination of the shape and length has helped you learn quicker, good stuff! :snowboard2:



f00bar said:


> I think something like a 148 BNice Asym might not be a bad fit. I don't know that I would worry all that much about the width at this point. You have the weight to toss around to compensate in my opinion and your body will on its own figure out how to get the job done.
> 
> I think a little more info would help though. Where do you ride, is it powder, or nice groomers, or ice? How often do you see yourself going? As you say your stats are not common, so lets nail down what you need the board to do.
> 
> ...


I'm in the westcoast, there were some fresh pow but lately have been groomers. I'm just getting to know all the different mountain/snow conditions. I've been going every week since the start of the year, it's been great! I'm not looking to buy a new board right now though, just looking around for good used boards, so can't be picky, but I'll keep that model in mind in case anything comes up. I definitely want to keep improving, to what extent? Not sure yet, we'll see


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Many good points in this thread. To add my 2 cents: don't go over 150cm just yet. Stay in a 146-149 range. First of all, you'll find a much wider array of waist widths in those board sizes that will be more suitable to your foot size. 

And second, you DO want to favor leverage over length right now (i.e. waist width over board length). Increasing in board size (and width) with little regard to foot size can usually be done successfully only when your technique is already good and you're reasonably fit enough to throw a much larger, heavier board around without tiring out quickly and making mistakes that lead to injury. 

I'm going to echo Neni and suggest a hybrid. I usually find new women riders progress well on medium flexed crc boards. I say usually because there're always exceptions. In your case you might benefit from either a stiffer board or an rcr profile just because an added stiffness might give you what you lack in effective edge length. But keep in mind that in general a stiffer board is also a harder one to turn and an rcr profile, while not as catchy as a traditional camber, will still be somewhat catchier than a crc one.


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

neni said:


> There's a sticky thread in the board section which explains the pros and cons of all the different shapes. CRC or a flat-rocker would be nice. RCR can be forgiving but it depends on how much rocker and camber is in the specific model.
> 
> In general, I share the opinion of many here that it's actually good to learn on a camber cos it teaches one good edge control, but not necessary from scratch. Especially so in your case, as you'll have hard times to find a well suited board anyway, I think it's better you go with a more forgiving hybrid first so you can gain confidence, gain leg muscles and balance first, and then you can still move on to a camber if you like the challenge.
> 
> ...


I'm into going all in, learning it the hard way the right way first. Let it burn! > Soo, thank you! This is very helpful, I am picking up an intermediate used board later today, just happens to be fully cambered as well (just looked it up per your earlier notes). I wasn't sure at first if getting an intermediate board is a good idea, but now this just sealed it. We'll see how it goes. There's also a longer hybrid I might pick up as well to see how they compare. I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Boardingnoob,
> 
> doesn't really matter what you ride....the bigger issue to to ride more....the most you can, take some lessons and find the creepy basement vid


Done a series of lessons, might pick up more soon. Wait, what creepy basement vid?? :nerd:


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

Noreaster said:


> Many good points in this thread. To add my 2 cents: don't go over 150cm just yet. Stay in a 146-149 range. First of all, you'll find a much wider array of waist widths in those board sizes that will be more suitable to your foot size.
> 
> And second, you DO want to favor leverage over length right now (i.e. waist width over board length). Increasing in board size (and width) with little regard to foot size can usually be done successfully only when your technique is already good and you're reasonably fit enough to throw a much larger, heavier board around without tiring out quickly and making mistakes that lead to injury.
> 
> I'm going to echo Neni and suggest a hybrid. I usually find new women riders progress well on medium flexed crc boards. I say usually because there're always exceptions. In your case you might benefit from either a stiffer board or an rcr profile just because an added stiffness might give you what you lack in effective edge length. But keep in mind that in general a stiffer board is also a harder one to turn and an rcr profile, while not as catchy as a traditional camber, will still be somewhat catchier than a crc one.


Sounds good, Noreaster, thanks! I'm going to try a 147 and see how I feel on it. I will still practice on a 140 or maybe try something else in between while building my leg muscles. Stiffer board and rcr is better than crc for now sounds good too.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Boardingnoob said:


> I'm into going all in, learning it the hard way the right way first. Let it burn! > Soo, thank you! This is very helpful, I am picking up an intermediate used board later today, just happens to be fully cambered as well (just looked it up per your earlier notes). I wasn't sure at first if getting an intermediate board is a good idea, but now this just sealed it. We'll see how it goes. There's also a longer hybrid I might pick up as well to see how they compare. I'll keep you all posted


One more thing. Seeing that you're going to be on a board a good 17cm longer than one you've been on, just a quick a word of caution. Coming from a short board this new stiff, long deck is going to feel unwieldy as all hell. Maybe to a point where you're going to have a panicky "I can't do this, what have I done!" moment. 

Well, if that happens don't feel dejected. Just remember that your previous 130cm board was very, very undersized for you and you shouldn't have been on it to begin with. Try to take this new learning experience as the real way towards a better, more correct technique and better progression to being a kick-ass snowboarder.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

glad the women chimed in, as I felt like I wasn't explaining adequately. @neni was much more eloquent than I, and it's not even her 1st language. 

if the board seems too big, try getting lower and almost grabbing the board between the feet. it'll help you turn, and you'll be closer to the ground when you fall :wink: remember that you can ride from side to side of the slope to get used to the board.

I only mentioned weight because of you saying your legs felt tired... sorry if that offended you but it's the truth.

rock on and kick some ass.


----------



## Boardingnoob (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey @jae! I wasn't offended at all, it was all good! Your comments were helpful, especially the weightless and pulse squats. Planning to keep doing them a few times a day daily. @neni has been especially awesome too. Thank you both!
@Noreaster lol, thanks for the caution, I can see that happening, "wtf did I do"  Had the same worry earlier today so I ended up skipping the 147 and got a 140 to work with at least for this season. Can't wait to try it on the mountain this week!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh I'm reading @Boardingnoob. I'm pretty sure I've told guys they need to shape as well - I certainly told myself that (I'm a guy). You're spot on about weight loss not being the main aim. I only dropped maybe 15-20lbs (I hardly ever weigh myself) but I'm in better shape than I've pretty much ever been. It really showed on our most recent trip. I was the oldest of 7 and although we hit it pretty hard, I out rode 2 guys 10 & 20 years younger than me. It was chucking it down with snow on our last morning but it was only the 3 gym going old farts that made it up for probably the best few hours of the whole trip.

Our situations are pretty different though. If you get to ride almost every weekend that alone would get you into a decent level of riding fitness pretty quickly. If you were to supplement this with 1 or 2 mid week strength and conditioning sessions per week you'll be absolutely smashing it by season's end.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Boardingnoob said:


> Done a series of lessons, might pick up more soon. Wait, what creepy basement vid?? :nerd:


:wink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :wink:


Hasn't that vid been "Stickied" yet? Why hasn't that been Stickied??? >


----------

